# Galvbay ?



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

My son is coming over Sunday and he wants me to show him how to turn a bottle stopper and a couple of pens. I have pen blanks, but all I have for bottle stoppers is green wood. The chinaberry. 
Would it be ok to make bottle stoppers out of green wood? 
What will happen to them after they are turned and finished? 
Can I finish them after turning?

I may be able to get some of the hackaberry big enough for bottle stoppers but not sure.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby.....I see no problem with the green wood since the final piece is so small. I say go for it! You also need to take advantage of that beach down the street. No telling what type(s) of wood you can find washed up there. You may have a gold mine and no know it. I'm out in the shop now looking at some different challenges for the day. It's almost 60f and still warming. Too wet to work in the yard. Gotta' make some sawdust today! jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I haven't been to the beach looking for wood yet. In fact I forgot about it.lol If it ever quits raining I will go look and see what has washed up. Guess I should take the chainsaw with me.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I guess I need to stay in the house today. I have messed up 4 pen blanks today.:frown: Get them almost done and blow out the wood. Now I got to get more tubes. 

I may just get the old woman and go look at the beach.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I haven't had good luck with driftwood to much silica ,,,kinda wears on the tool edge rather quickly,but you may once in a while happen upon a good piece now and then.

dick


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I made a run down the beach today and didn't see anything worth stopping and looking at. Not any drift wood either.:biggrin:


Dick I start out with dull tools that way I don't know the difference.


----------

